
How World War II scientists invented a data-driven approach to fighting fascism - musha68k
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/06/how-world-war-ii-scientists-invented-a-data-driven-approach-to-fighting-fascism/
======
musha68k
The f-scale test could serve as the foundation for an interesting NLP project
processing Twitter/Facebook user data...

"SITH OR NO SITH?"

